# GAME THREAD: Pacers vs. Sixers 11/12



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

VS.









7:00, Wachovia Center
TV: WB4 RADIO: WIBC-1070 AM 

Pacers:





































Sixers:






































SCOUTING REPORT-
Will he or won't he? Only Rick Carlisle knows for sure if Ron Artest will return to the floor after a two-game benching, and he isn't inclined to tell.

Asked about Artest's status for the 76ers game after the Pacers' 102-68 home loss to the Clippers on Wednesday, Carlisle said, "We'll see on Friday. It's pretty simple. It's not something I'm going to talk about right now."

The Pacers can use every available healthy body. The injured list is full and so are the trainer's tables. Jermaine O'Neal left Wednesday night's game in the third quarter after tweaking the foot injury that kept him out most of the preseason. Scot Pollard sat out that game with a sore lower back. Jonathan Bender was scheduled to return to action but came down with a viral infection.

If those three are unable to go, Carlisle will have just nine players available, including Artest. The Pacers have been without three starters for each of their first five games but managed to win four before falling flat against the Clippers.

"We're kind of tired but we can't make excuses," said Stephen Jackson. "We've got another game (Friday) against Philly so we've got to be ready to suck it up. Regardless who we have out there, we've got to be ready to play."

The players don't expect the nature of Wednesday night's loss -- the most lopsided at home in the franchise's NBA history -- to have a carryover effect. More important was the rest gained Thursday, when the team had a day off from practice.

"We haven't had those guys for the first four games and we weren't complaining so why complain now?" said Fred Jones. "We took a loss, we'll bounce back and fight again on Friday. If anything, it should make us get our rest and play harder in the next game."

The Pacers swept the 76ers last season, holding them to an average of 79.5 points per game while outrebounding them by 34.

WHO'S HOT
Stephen Jackson has averaged 20.7 points in the last three games. ... Fred Jones ranks seventh in the league in 3-pointers made (10). ... Jamaal Tinsley ranks fifth in assists (8.4), sixth in steals (2.0) and eighth in 3-point percentage (.538). ... Allen Iverson is second in the NBA in scoring (28.2) and 10th in assists (7.2). ... Marc Jackson scored a season-high 19 points against New Jersey Wednesday. ... Kyle Korver ranks fifth in 3-pointers made (11).

WHO'S NOT
Tinsley is shooting .309 (12 of 39) inside the arc. ... Croshere has gone 0-of-5 from the arc in the last two games. ... O'Neal ranks fourth in the NBA in turnovers (4.0) and is shooting .379. ... Iverson ranks fifth in turnovers (4.6). ... Willie Green averaged 3.4 miscues. ... Andre Iguodala is 8-of-25 in the last three (.320). ... Corliss Williamson is shooting .343 for the season.

INJURIES
Pacers - C Scot Pollard (back) and F Jermaine O'Neal (foot) are day-to-day; F Jonathan Bender (ill) is questionable; G Reggie Miller (hand), C Jeff Foster (hip) and G Anthony Johnson (hand) are on the injured list.

76ers - C Samuel Dalembert (hamstring) and G-F Aaron McKie (shoulder) are questionable; G Kevin Ollie (hip), F Glenn Robinson (ankle) and F-G John Salmons (groin) are on the injured list. 

Pacers.com Exclusive Preview


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 97
Sixers: 95

Close game both teams play well

Jermaine high scorer with 18 and 11 boards
Artest fouls out
Croshere gets 13
Pollard with 11 and 12 boards


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 87
76ers 81

I doubt team chemistry will be good this game. AI will explode.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 93
sixers 87

pacers will be down at the half
and in the locker room they will pull it back together and come back out like the pacers we saw opening week


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 95

sixers 87


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 89
Sixers 82

Hopefully we have Jermaine and Scot for this one...

Expect bigger things from SJax tonight...28 pts


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers - 94
Sixers - 89


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

what local tv is it on?

pacers 103
sixers 87

semi-blowout


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> what local tv is it on?
> 
> pacers 103
> ...


WB4


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

8 mins till game. I'll try to do a little play by play, but Pacers Fan is way better.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Come on Tinsley!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice move JO


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Iverson travels again


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

5-2 Sixers


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice pass Tinsley , Croshere for 3!
8-5 Pacers


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO 2 free throws
13-5 Pacers


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

add 2 more to JO

15-5


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Croshere for 3! compliments of Artest:sour:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice block SJax!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good teamwork JO, 22-11 us,
oops forgot Artest..... Not!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

good move JO, 
24-13 us
Double J in


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Doesn't even look like we've lost a game yet, we r playing awesome!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

24-20


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Croshere 2 free throws
26-20


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Artest 2 free throws
28-20


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

30-23 Pacers
End of 1st


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Keep it going guys!
Good teamwork!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Curry for 3!
33-24
The Sixers r getting owned right now!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

harrison 1 free throw


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Double J comes out.
37-31


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

nice shot JO


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

nice steal JO + the left haded slam!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Artest for 3!

46-39


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Artest turnover!
49-41


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice dunk SJax!
51-43


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Continue playing this way and we'll have a semi-blowout!

Artest playing ok. Playing better team ball.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice move JO (seems like I've said that 100 times)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

55-49 timeout. 19.1 secs. to go in 1st half

Artest w/ 16


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

57-49 end of 1st half

Good game, we've had a few trunovers, but our teamwork is great right now.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

SJax for 3!
65-52 biggest lead of ball game!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO 22 points 5 boards.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Artest left hand, 70-54


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice move JO! 
72-56


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice fadeaway Artest!
74-59!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Croshere takes a good charge from AI
76-59 timeout!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow those 2 mountain dews kept me goin to do play by play! Too bad no ones watchin! :heart:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO just hit 2 free throws 8-8 on the night.
78-66!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

78-68 Pacers at end of 3rd


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Where did all these turnovers come from?:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO 10-10 free throws!
80-74


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Artest 2 free throws
84-77


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO just hit a 2 to go for 30pts!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice shot JO
91-82


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Croshere for 2!
93-86


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice ****ing call Zebras!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice pass Tinsley!! JO with the slam dunk!
95-89! This is a nail biter!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO And1!!!
97-90 lets see if he can convert the free throw


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

yep! 
98-92


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers in foul trouble.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I AM GOING TO KILL THOSE ****ING ZEBRAS THEY GAVE ARTEST A FLAGRENT ON A FOUL THAT WASN'T EVEN COMMITED!!!!!!!:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

98-97 Pacers
16.1 left to go
No fouls to give, 1 timeout left
Come on Pacers!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Croshere sinks 2 free throws. 
We are 21/21 all night!!
100-97
14.3 left!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

O MY ****ING GOD!!!!!
CORVER HIT A DAMN ****ING 3 WITH 3.6 TO GO!!!! 100-100 ****!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

OVERTIME!!!!!
AND WE OWE ALL OF OUR THANKS TO THE..... REFS!! THANKS!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

IVERSON IS GOING TO HELL!!!!!
HE GOT JO FOULED OUT, HE STUCK HIS WEMPY ELBOW OUT!!!! WHAT A ****ER!!!

102-100 OUR LEAD!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> IVERSON IS GOING TO HELL!!!!!
> HE GOT JO FOULED OUT, HE STUCK HIS WEMPY ELBOW OUT!!!! WHAT A ****ER!!!
> 
> 102-100 OUR LEAD!


THAT RIMES!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

ANOTHER BAD CALL


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Nice move JO!
> 72-56


I though you guys already won this game.

Good Luck!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

104-102
WILLIAMSON WITH THE CHICKEN WING!!!
LOL:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> 
> I though you guys already won this game.
> ...


UNTIL THE PHILEDELPHIA ZEBRAS SHOWED UP!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

This is horrid, horrid officiating. At least give us a chance to play. We only have 5 players!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

CARSLIE IN THE PRESS CONFERENCE:

"SOMEONE NEEDS TO CHECK TO BANK ACCOUNTS OF THE REFS!"

I HOPE HE DOES THAT

THIS GAME HAS TERRIBLE OFFICIATING

ALL OF OUR BENCH PLAYERS ARE IN THE GAME!

104-104 OUR BALL


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

**** U ZEBRAS.
I HOPE THE SIXERS SAY THANK YOU


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I am very interested to see what Carslie says!!

Officials: #32 Eddie F. Rush , #47 Bennie Adams , #61 Courtney Kirkland

^ lets blackmail them!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO: 39 w/ 9 boards + 3 asst.
Artest: 29 w/ 6 boards + 5 asst.
Croshere: 14 w/ 7 boards + 6 asst.
SJax: 17 w/ 4 boards + 3 asst. 6 TO's :dead: 
Tinsley: 0 w/ 6 boards + 10 asst.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Predictions:

Bird Fan33: 16
Pacers Fan: 42
naptownpimp: 30
rock747: 28
StephenJackson: 39
PacersguyUSA: 27
HippieHair33: 20

Winner: Bird Fan33


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We were playing great the first half of the game, but then I fell asleep at halftime. I woke up right before Korver hit the three. Sometimes I really hate being a small market team.


----------

